# Cooking dried pulses in a pressure cooker



## Phaedra (Sep 23, 2010)

I would be grateful for any advice regarding cooking dried pulses in a pressure cooker.

Thank you - Phaedra


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 23, 2010)

Here is a link I found for you.

Pressure Cooker Recipes

It doesn't have a just beans recipe but it does have lentils.
Probably some good tips too.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 23, 2010)

There's a new word for me.....pulses.  I assume it means some kind of beans?  I love how I can always learn something new here.


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 24, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> There's a new word for me.....pulses.  I assume it means some kind of beans?  I love how I can always learn something new here.



Pulses are legumes.  Beans and peas.  I can only assume that pulse/pulses is the British term whereas legume/legumes is possibly the terms you would know.  As I am an expat Brit I mostly use British terminology/

- - -

4meandthem - many thanks for that link.  It will be most useful as I have just purchased a pressure cooker after not having used one for well over 20  years and have forgotten so many things.

Phaedra


----------

